# Real Motorcycles



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

In another thread I briefly posted that I really enjoyed riding Motorcycles most of my life in the USA. When I say Motorcycle i mean anything over 650cc usually between 900 and 1800cc. I dont ride sport bikes much anymore as I am in my early fifties. I have really enjoyed cruisers or baggers as I have aged. Most Filipinos consider the 100 to 200cc Scooters as motorcycles. I have tried but I cannot call a scooter a motorcycle...LOL

My question for the group is where can I find a nice cruiser without buying a new one from Harley Davidson or Indian Motorcycles (insanely priced) in Manila??

I have searched Honda, Kawasaki and Yamaha dealerships in Angeles City and the Philippines but they only sell scooters with the occasional Sport Bike. When I ask them if I can get a real motorcycle from their dealerships they do not seem to know that anything over 200cc existed...LOL

Of course the second part of this equation is after I find a motorcycle where do I get parts?? I can do most maintenance but I need the right parts. 

I know some folks would never ride motorcycles in the Philippines but I have rented Kawasaki Vulcans and HD 1200 Sporster several times to satisfy my itch. I have rode those bikes from my home in Angeles City to Subic and Pangansinan without any problems for me. 

On another note, I did find a Honda 750 Shadow for sale in Manila. When I went to check out the bike, the guy selling it said he had no papers for it. When I checked for the Vehicle Identification Number (VIN) or Serial number, I found it was scratched off. Sad part was that it was a good bike that needed some minor repairs but would have worked for me. 

Funny part was when I told the guy there was no Serial Number for this motorcycle, he said, "Yes, but now you can make this bike into whatever kind of bike you want". I scratched my head gave him a strange look and just had to laugh. I told him "maybe you can ride illegally here but as a foreigner there is no way that I could".

Any help would be appreciated

Cheers,

Francis


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If you have hired a couple of big bikes why not ask where they got them from. As you said yourself servicing and parts are going to be a big headache


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

74Jedi said:


> In another thread I briefly posted that I really enjoyed riding Motorcycles most of my life in the USA. When I say Motorcycle i mean anything over 650cc usually between 900 and 1800cc. I dont ride sport bikes much anymore as I am in my early fifties. I have really enjoyed cruisers or baggers as I have aged. Most Filipinos consider the 100 to 200cc Scooters as motorcycles. I have tried but I cannot call a scooter a motorcycle...LOL
> 
> My question for the group is where can I find a nice cruiser without buying a new one from Harley Davidson or Indian Motorcycles (insanely priced) in Manila??
> 
> ...


large CC bikes in the PI are referred to as "Big Bikes". Google Big Bikes, Philippines.

BMW San Fernando (next to S&R)Has many new and used Big Bikes on site for sale. I was just there last week.

The major brands (KTM, BMW, Suzuki, Honda, Yamaha, Kawasaki, Harley Davidson), all have big bike sales stores in various locations in the PI. All sell parts, & do maintenance. Honda just started Big bike operations. open & scroll down to the Dec 10 article. https://www.motorcyclephilippines.com/

All have their own websites, goggle for them and research.

Used Big bikes can be found on https://www.olx.ph/


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Joe,

I will certainly check at BMW San Fernando. Hopefully the bikes are reasonably priced there or they can negotiate.

The guy I rent bikes from is reluctant to reveal where he gets his bikes from but would love to sell me one at very high price. That is why I only rent from him.

My search will continue...

Cheers!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> large CC bikes in the PI are referred to as "Big Bikes". Google Big Bikes, Philippines.
> 
> BMW San Fernando (next to S&R)Has many new and used Big Bikes on site for sale. I was just there last week.
> 
> ...


I didn't know about the Honda big bikes coming into the market so I took a look at their web page. Out of curiosity I looked at the PH and U.S pricing for the CB 1100 EX. PH is 810,000 pesos, about $16,200. U.S base price is $12,199. About $4,000 more.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

74Jedi said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> I will certainly check at BMW San Fernando. Hopefully the bikes are reasonably priced there or they can negotiate.
> 
> ...


I'm certain all the major big bike manufacturers will have booths set up on Clark at The Royce Hotel on Jan 12, 13, 14, 2018 for the 2018 BOSS Ironman Challenge. Royce is the start point. It's a huge event. 

https://www.facebook.com/2018BOSSIronmanChallengeXIII/

BOSSIronmanMotoChallenge2018 |


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I ride a 1200cc BMW the in US. I bought my Kawasaki ER6N (naked 650cc Ninja) from Emcor in Cebu. What a a hoot that bike was - perfect for the Visayas with all the tight twisty roads. Comfortable riding position also. I believe they have a store in Makati. The bikes are next to the washing machines.. hahaha. Ducati's are available in Philippines also. I finally sold mine though, after too many close calls.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

74Jedi said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> I will certainly check at BMW San Fernando. Hopefully the bikes are reasonably priced there or they can negotiate.
> 
> ...


I think I know who you are referring to. Try Wheeltek "Big Bikes" in Tarlac.https://www.facebook.com/wheeltekbigbikestarlac/?rc=p

Try to attend The Boss event on Clark I mentioned. Other Foreigners go there just to see the "Big Bikes", babes (Muses), booths, music.


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Joe

Nothing wrong with the Filipina Motorcycle Babes at the show...LOL (I could say much more but I digress).

I checked out some of the links you sent before and did some Google searches under Big Bike Philippines. Found some good leads but it seems Motorcycles here are way over priced. Maybe their starting price is very high so they have room to negotiate?? I can usually negotiate with the best of them and I am good at walking away because there is always another deal somewhere to be made.

Searching can sometimes be frustrating and sometimes fun.

Thanks for the tips

Cheers


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

74Jedi said:


> Hey Joe
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Filipina Motorcycle Babes at the show...LOL (I could say much more but I digress).
> 
> ...


Houses, Land, Cars, Motorcycles, Food, everything is getting overpriced here. 
I'm patient and like to pounce on rush deals like when they need cash for emergencies.

A tip is when you go to a "Big Bike" dealer here, ask which bank branch does their financing so you know who you would be using, then later, contact that exact bank and inquirer about bidding on their Big Bike Repos. You can do the same with Car dealers here.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I didn't know about the Honda big bikes coming into the market so I took a look at their web page. Out of curiosity I looked at the PH and U.S pricing for the CB 1100 EX. PH is 810,000 pesos, about $16,200. U.S base price is $12,199. About $4,000 more.


Back in the States years ago I owned and rode a full-dress Honda Goldwing. Loved that bike from front to back. Several years ago I seriously thought of getting one here in the islands. Thought trips to Baguio, Vegan, and then take it South and explore the rest of the country.

Was able to find several 2nd hand Goldwings - full dress for about P46,000. Then got checking into it further and realized that only in the Manila are there mechanics qualified to work on them with the computer diagnostics needed. So if we had one here in Central Luzon and it just quit running or whatever there is no one here to work on it.

So that was the end of looking for a big road bike. Now we just use the 155cc Motoposh with a sidecar. It gets the job done for us and a lot less $$ in repairs and gas as well.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Back in the States years ago I owned and rode a full-dress Honda Goldwing. Loved that bike from front to back. Several years ago I seriously thought of getting one here in the islands. Thought trips to Baguio, Vegan, and then take it South and explore the rest of the country.
> 
> Was able to find several 2nd hand Goldwings - full dress for about P46,000. Then got checking into it further and realized that only in the Manila are there mechanics qualified to work on them with the computer diagnostics needed. So if we had one here in Central Luzon and it just quit running or whatever there is no one here to work on it.
> 
> So that was the end of looking for a big road bike. Now we just use the 155cc Motoposh with a sidecar. It gets the job done for us and a lot less $$ in repairs and gas as well.


Same with cars here. I have a list of flatbed tow companies in my cell phone for different areas when I'm on the road who can transport my vehicle to a dealer because I know a local mechanic won't be able to handle advanced diagnostics/repair.

Same with Big Bikes. It's foolish to not to plan in advance for possible breakdown scenarios, flat tires, etc. I know some of the big bike groups who do long rides always have a support truck with tools, food, etc. & follow the group in case of a breakdown, then they take it directly to the big bike shop. 

I and other friends who do long rides without a support vehicle have never had a problem hiring a local to transport truck/flatbed to haul a bike to a dealer so it's been a non factor. Someone is always willing to make extra money on a simple task.

Technical, Mechanical capability, parts availability for big bikes is "rapidly" becoming a reality here unlike in the past.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

KTM, Ducati, Honda, Yamaha, Kawasaki all have dealers, showrooms in Davao and have a range of bikes over 650cc. I ride a aHarley Davidson but cannot afford to ship it to Philippines as the customs duty is prohibitive.
I looked at the Kawasaki 650 Vulcan last year in Davao. I liked it and pretty reasonably priced at about P370K.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Another Big Bike option.

https://royalenfield.com/ph/manila/

https://www.motorcyclephilippines.com/reviews/mcp-review-royal-enfield-himalayan/


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey_Joe said:


> Another Big Bike option.
> 
> https://royalenfield.com/ph/manila/
> 
> https://www.motorcyclephilippines.com/reviews/mcp-review-royal-enfield-himalayan/



Hey Joe,

Thank You for the Royal Enfield link.

The more I researched the Himalayan Bike the more I liked it for an around town kind of bike on road and off road. As everyone knows even some of the paved roads in town seem like off road riding...LOL

I believe the Honda African Twin is one of the best Adventure Motorcycles made today but I am just a little too short for that bike. The Himalayan has high ground clearance and lower seat height, perfect for me.

If i get this Adventure Bike, it should satisfy my riding itch around town and off road. However, I will probably still look for a motorcycle with at least 1000cc much later in the future if I get this Himalyan.

I called the Royal Enfield Dealership in Makati, and they are getting a shipment of 30 new bikes into the Philippines in a couple of weeks. I am looking forward to being in Makati, later this month to test ride a Himalayan.

I will let you know the results.

Cheers

Francis


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

74Jedi said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> Thank You for the Royal Enfield link.
> 
> ...


I searched Royal Enfield, Himalayan on YouTube. I may have to visit their Makati store as well. 

1000cc here can be dangerous and excessive. I've had some friends with big Harleys & other "Big Bike" models from Manila & Angeles City visit me in the province in the past and they forgot about heavier bikes = greater stopping distance & less maneuverability and some crashed during the visit (most involved trikes) because they were able to open em up unlike in AC & Manila where traffic is heavy. 

That Himalayan should be fine for you. At 411cc, no TPLEX/NLEX etc. restrictions. I watched Jaime Dempsey's ride & seek episode when she rode the Himalayan here. She's awesome.


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

Yes, The Royal Enfield (RE) Himalyan was made for the road conditions of India and the Himalayan Mountains. The Philippines has much in common with its road characteristics as Jaime Dempsey experienced riding throughout the Philippines in her show.

In my research, I found out that RE announced last year that they would have a Himalayan 750cc in production by mid 2018!!

I will still go to the RE dealership later this month to check out the 400cc. If it is satisfactory, then I would like to somehow get on their list of customers to receive one of the first new bikes shipped to the PI later this year. I have patience and I believe it will be worth the wait for the Himalayan 750cc.

This new bike may be the last bike I ever buy in the Philippines giving me great ability to ride the terrain on and off the roads with big bike power and low cost!!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> A tip is when you go to a "Big Bike" dealer here, ask which bank branch does their financing so you know who you would be using, then later, contact that exact bank and inquirer about bidding on their Big Bike Repos. You can do the same with Car dealers here.


A bit off topic/thread hijack here - Various bank branches also keep a current list of repoed properties. Just extra info for anyone looking.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> A bit off topic/thread hijack here - Various bank branches also keep a current list of repoed properties. Just extra info for anyone looking.
> 
> Fred


A good start is go to your local HDMF Official Site and they can provide the exact bank/s they use for not only repos but assume the loan properties that haven't been repossessed. A brother in-law is working that angle to get a house.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Another off-topic, but maybe relevant to some. Not big bikes, but yesterday I noticed we have an Ace Motorcycle dealer in Subic.

Ace Motorcycles – Quality Motorcycles

It is hidden behind the LED main building so not many would see it. Hope they got cheap rent!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> KTM, Ducati, Honda, Yamaha, Kawasaki all have dealers, showrooms in Davao and have a range of bikes over 650cc. I ride a aHarley Davidson but cannot afford to ship it to Philippines as the customs duty is prohibitive.
> I looked at the Kawasaki 650 Vulcan last year in Davao. I liked it and pretty reasonably priced at about P370K.


What cost to ship your Harley based on your visa? Only if I can ask, curious.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

74Jedi said:


> Yes, The Royal Enfield (RE) Himalyan was made for the road conditions of India and the Himalayan Mountains. The Philippines has much in common with its road characteristics as Jaime Dempsey experienced riding throughout the Philippines in her show.
> 
> In my research, I found out that RE announced last year that they would have a Himalayan 750cc in production by mid 2018!!
> 
> ...


They had some Husky 650 s at American Hardware here in Subic. I read that they are part of KTM now, and maybe discontinued, but still supported. I don't recall the prices but if anyone is interested in that type of big dirt / street bike, I can stop by.


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

The Tusqvarna TR 650 looks like a fine motorcycle but unfortunately for me has a 34 inch seat height which is beyond my reach unless I lean on one side during a stop...LOL.

The Ace bikes look like real fine scooters too.

Perhaps one of this bikes would work out well for some people on this thread.

Cheers


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> What cost to ship your Harley based on your visa? Only if I can ask, curious.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Hi Steve, the problem is not so much the actual shipping cost, which was estimated at approx $1k from Dubai. The real problem is the import duties, which can be 100% of the value that the customs people place on it.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

74Jedi said:


> Found some good leads but it seems Motorcycles here are way over priced. Maybe their starting price is very high so they have room to negotiate?? I can usually negotiate with the best of them and I am good at walking away because there is always another deal somewhere to be made.


Those prices include duty and taxes, which serve 2 purposes. Government wants people to spend money on Philippine goods, or at the very least, built in the Phils by foreign companies. The other is squeeze the rich, especially for non-essentials. 

Luxury goods are not way over priced. The price is based on duty, taxes and what the market will bear, because rich Filipinos will pay it. It's FAR cheaper than importing a bike you own, both in money, time and aggravation. At least according to the Harley owner I lived next to for 8 months who brought his bike to the Phils.


----------

